# Upgrading My Smitty Sled Version



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Quick Pix of improved model. New equipment additions this year 8 inch Ion auger and Garmin 720 XS replacing the Helix 7 I used last year. Also enclosed and protected my ice rods with Cabelas Ice rod bags. Which also stores my Jaw Jackers rather nicely. Affixed two milk crates for the two buckets I always carry. Added golf club plastic shaft protectors inside of bags to ensure rods don't get crushed somehow.



Little better pic of how rod bags are stored. The shorter /smaller bag contains the rods I use in the jawjackers. The larger bag has all my ultralight jigging rods. Bags also have a few zip pockets that hold pinmin and jig boxes. All I need now is ice.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Great looking rig papaperch.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow I like that rig thanks for sharing


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm getting ready to build a smitty sled myself, you give me plenty of ideas. My jaw jackers are in a small duffel bag. How tall is the sled?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Quackpot - bottom of skis to top of Smitty about 12 inches. I can't keep my hands off the thing. Changed from Otter sled to jet sled. Added removeable wheels for dry parking lot drags. Keep thinking of ways to streamline and lighten.

Originally was a little taller by about 3 inches. But I decided for ease of loading and unloading it could afford to be a little shorter.

Probably the only thing that will make me quit tinkering with it. Is four inches of iced surfaces on our lakes.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice set up PapaPerch


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks good, papaperch. 
How many rods do those bags hold? I always seem to need more rod storage every year.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Wheels installed for those dry drags on parking lot surfaces. Wheels from Harbor Freight six inch diameter mounted on 1/2 by 5-1/2 bolts on each side. Wheels removed easily by sitting one end on five gallon bucket and removing pin once on ice. Then re-install pin to prevent loss of washer and or pin.

This also eases the loading of the entire package into the back of my Pilot. The wheels help ease shoving in after propping up one end on the deck of the rear cargo area.

Jmsteele187- The large bag easily holds eight rods and the small one four see pix below. Each bag has side pockets which holds quite a bit. The small bag I use to hold my jawjackers and the four rods that I use with them. The pvc protective tubes for the rod I made myself they did not come with bags.
The large bag is where I store my jigging rods.

large bag



small bag



Rear end of sled also holds four rods . So I can readily understand how larger bags are needed as time goes on. I won't take that many on any one trip. Which ones I take depend on species I am aiming for and which lake.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

mighty fine ideas workmanship.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I like the idea of the pvc rod protectors. I have a few rods that I built myself, and would really hate for them to get damaged.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Nicely done. I am converting a 30liter blue barrel to an Alice pack frame. I fondly remember my first trips on ice with a 5 gallon bucket, one rod, and one auger between 6 of us. I now own every piece of gear and wish I could go back. I snagged a 4.5" nils, and I think I can get everything into the barrel and frame. 
As not to hijack your mods I will start a new thread. Nice work!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I had extra parts so I built two smitty sleds. Still need to do something to the top of the second.


----------

